# Salary ?



## codingisfun (Sep 5, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone knew what to chrage for a company that wants to hire contract work for auditing, I haven't actually done auditing so it would be my first time. But I've been coding for 3 years for physicians. Do I charge by the chart or hour? they want me to tell them how I prefer to be paid.


----------

